# Cleaning a gun with ultrasonic cleaner



## Gibbons8085 (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking for advise on parts that I can put a ultrasonic cleaner.i have a 96A1 and a PX4 Comfact neither are stainless. Wondering if I ccan put the barrels in ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't see why not. There's nothing special about their metal. What would make you think you can't?


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I used a dishwasher for my Ruger Mark1. (Until my wife caught me) Did a pretty good job.

She told me to keep my guns out of her dishwasher.


----------



## Gibbons8085 (Jan 3, 2015)

New to the whole reloading/ultrasonic cleaning dont want to damage anything


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

KeithC:
I put a flywheel from a flathead Ford in our freezer in order to change the ring gear. Didn't go over too well either.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

desertman said:


> KeithC:
> I put a flywheel from a flathead Ford in our freezer in order to change the ring gear. Didn't go over too well either.


Back in the day, we used to use a torch on the ring gear, and a CO2 fire extinguisher on the flywheel.

It was still tough, but no one got in trouble for putting the flywheel in with the steaks.


----------

